# Fangmeldung: 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera



## Anglerboard-Team (16. März 2006)

Den 13. März 2006 wird Frank Eberhardt wohl so schnell nicht vergessen. An diesem Tag fing er vor La Gomera (Canaren) einen 8kg schweren und 70cm langen Pampano. Der Fisch wurde mit einer Elektrorolle gedrillt und biss auf ein Makrelenfilet in 700m Tiefe.







Kommentieren und diskutieren könnt ihr hier


----------

